# Resident visa for single woman



## Sammer (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi 
I have a friend that is wanting to move to Dubai, but she has been told that it will be very difficult for her to get a residents visa as she is a single woman?
Is this true? We haven't lived here long but I am pretty sure there are a few single women out her.
Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

She would need to get a job out here is she wants a residence visa. Apart from that, the only other ways to get a residence visa for her would be:

1. Get sponsored by her parents, who are based in the UAE (if applicable/possible)
2. Get married to someone that is a resident here and then be sponsored by that person.

Btw, if I might enquire, why does she want to get a residence visa ? British citizens get visit visas on arrival which can be renewed via making trips to the border. There are plenty of people that spend significant amounts of time out there that way ...


----------



## Sammer (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, sorry. She is looking for a job, but has stopped as someone told her that she wouldn't be able to come over on her own.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sammer said:


> Hi, sorry. She is looking for a job, but has stopped as someone told her that she wouldn't be able to come over on her own.


Give whoever told her that a SLAP!!! Complete garbage! I came over as a single female, as did a bazillion of my single female friends.


----------



## Sammer (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks. I thought this didn't sound right.


----------

